# They don't make em like they use to... cut off year for steam locomotives?



## marcwwwguy (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello,

Def new to trains, quick question though, for steam locomotives, when they say, "they don't make em' like they used to," what years are they talking about? I'm looking into getting another O gauge steam locomotive, I fixed up a 2025 (1947-1952) recently. Should I be looking into getting something similar or newer or slightly newer? Any recommendations would be appreciated, I liked the 2025 because it had a similar 625 model, in case I need to order parts. There were some steam trains I saw on the interwebs made around 1991, are these just as good as the ones made around the 50's? I'm maybe leaning more towards what will go the distance/last the longest, over smoother or quieter, thanks!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like you're interested in the locomotives equipped with open frame AC motors, vs the newer stuff containing can motors. Most of the locomotives they produced between 1945 and 1969 have a parts support base. Many of the Prewar era locomotives (1900-1942) have parts support, but it varies depending on the piece. They definitely made some cheap junk during the postwar era too, but the majority of the mid to high end stuff would be similar to the locomotives you have experience with. Many of these designs carried over through the 1970s and into the 80s during the MPC (General Mills) era. Quality wasn't necessarily as good as it was in the "Postwar" era, but they did make some decent stuff. Many of the replacement parts that are circulating for the postwar era stuff actually came out of the MPC production.

As for your question about the 1991 era models, it would probably depend on the specific model. Every era of Lionel has produced some lemons, so photos or part numbers would be helpful in identifying any issues you might find with a piece you're looking at.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

marcwwwguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Def new to trains, quick question though, for steam locomotives, when they say, "they don't make em' like they used to," what years are they talking about? I'm looking into getting another O gauge steam locomotive, I fixed up a 2025 (1947-1952) recently. Should I be looking into getting something similar or newer or slightly newer? Any recommendations would be appreciated, I liked the 2025 because it had a similar 625 model, in case I need to order parts. There were some steam trains I saw on the interwebs made around 1991, are these just as good as the ones made around the 50's? I'm maybe leaning more towards what will go the distance/last the longest, over smoother or quieter, thanks!


Hi marcwwwguy,

"They don't make them like they used to" is probably in reference to anything without electronics installed in them. Trains of this sort are VERY fixable by the average enthusiast whenever maintenance and/or repair is required. Which pretty much includes most, if not all, pre-1970 O-gauge production. Anything with electronics installed is fun as long it works, but sooner or later something seems to fail on the electronics board(s), and unless you are an electronic engineer, you're pretty much screwed as far as fixing it goes. Usually then your only hope is that new boards are still available. And due to advancing technology, I'm pretty sure that the model train salvage yard is the only place you'll find a replacement board for anything over 10 years old at the newest, if not less than that.

Incidentally, your 2025 (4-digit number) would have been included in an O27 train set, while a 625 (3-digit number) would have been in an O-gauge (O31) train set. Except for the number stamped on the cab, they were identical units!

I just so happen to have a Lionel Rock Island 4-8-4 Northern loco manufactured sometime around the 1988 time frame. This thing is very much a warmed-over postwar unit (nothing wrong with that!) with a "Mighty Sound of Steam" electronic board & speaker installed in the tender. Or as I refer to it, the "Static-y Sound of Scream". Also includes a built-in electronic whistle, which sounds more like a sick bull moose than it does a steam whistle. Most of the time I run it without the sound, as I find it rather annoying. And needless to say, if the board ever croaks, it wouldn't bother me in the least to remove it and pitch it.

The late 80's early 90's is undoubtedly the start of the advanced electronics era for model trains. santafe158 (Jake) is correct, you may wish to inquire with make, model, part numbers, pictures, etc., to see what others have to say about the particular item. And/or do a web search and video search for any information on the specific item. You'd be surprised at all the information you can find on any particular item.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mixed Freight said:


> Hi marcwwwguy,
> 
> "They don't make them like they used to" is probably in reference to anything without electronics installed in them. Trains of this sort are VERY fixable by the average enthusiast whenever maintenance and/or repair is required.  Which pretty much includes most, if not all, pre-1970 O-gauge production. Anything with electronics installed is fun as long it works, but sooner or later something seems to fail on the electronics board(s), and unless you are an electronic engineer, you're pretty much screwed as far as fixing it goes. Usually then you're only hope is that new boards are still available. And due to advancing technology, I'm pretty sure that the model train salvage yard is the only place you'll find a replacement board for anything over 10 years old at the newest, if not less than that.
> 
> ...


One of the reasons why if it was made after about 1995 or so I won't bother, I know so many people here love their new stuff, and command control, and the tower talk (was their tower talk in 1950?). But between the price, and the breakdown rate, I'll stick with my post war and early modern, it gives me satisfaction, runs and runs, and is all I need. Don't get me wrong if you enjoy what is being made now, I say good, enjoy it, and I hope it runs forever for you.


----------



## marcwwwguy (Oct 22, 2021)

Ok this is great info! Thanks!

I was looking at the new haven steam train. It says it was made in 1999 and has a can motor. I have a 2205 right now which I like a lot and I also don't mind working on it, whereas a newer one I might not want to take apart. I'm probably going to get one more older locomotive, thanks!


----------

